# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Ajouter un favoris reseau sous Vista ?

## Samysam25

Salut !
Comme le titre l'indique, j'aimerais savoir comment crer un favoris rseau sous Vista. j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve rien !
Ma version de Vista est l'Edition Familiale Premium.
Merci pour votre aide  ::D:

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

tu veux dire comme ca ?
ouvrir le poste de travail
appuyer sur la touche Alt gauche (pour faire apparaitre les menus  l'ancienne)
menu outils > mapper un connecteur rseau

----------


## Samysam25

J'ai essay avec ce que tu m'a di mais non ce n'est pas a.
En fait, depuis mon PC, je me connecte  un bureau  distance et pour changer des fichiers avec ce bureau, je dois crer un dossier favoris rseau qui est cibl vers une adresse ftp.
Ca fonctionne trs bien sous XP. Mais sous Vista, je ne trouve pas comment faire.
Par exemple, sous XP, il suffisait cliquer sur "dmarrer" puis d'aller dans "Favoris rseau" et de cliquer sur "Ajouter un favoris rseau".
Sous Vista je n'ai rien trouv de tel...

----------


## mednaj

bonjour,
emplacement reseaux remplace favoris reseaux sous vista.
ouvre poste de travail et clique droit sur un emplacement vide, selectionne ajouter un emplacement reseaux et laisse toi guider.

----------


## Samysam25

Merci mednaj pour ta rponse.
J'ai test est a ne convient pas  ce que je veux faire car on ne me demande jamais l'url du ftp auquel je dois me conecter.
je ne sais pas quoi faire  ::cry::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

t'es sr que ma premire solution ne fait pas ce que tu veux?

outils > mapper un lecteur rseau >
l tu peux soit parcourir et chercher un dossier
soit cliquer sur le lien en bas (j'ai en englais donc traduc approx) :"connecter  un site web pour stocker vos documents et vos images"

ca ouvre un assistant, o je peux choisir une connexion FTP et ca mappe donc un lecteur sur une adresse FTP comme le dcrit ton post. non?

----------


## mednaj

c'est la meme solution que moi ::mouarf::  
soit il va dans outile de poste de travail et il clique sur le lien en bas, soit il clique droit sur poste de travai/connecter un lecteur reseau, soit il clique droit dans un emplacement vide dans poste de travail.
dans tous les cas il tombe sur la fenetre:specifier l'emplacemnt de votre site web, ftp ou autre.
tu disais qui ne te demande jamais l'url, je n'ai pas compris, c'est ca ce que tu veux, non?

EDIT/ ici tu mets ton site ftp:

----------


## Samysam25

Ah a y est !!!!  ::yaisse2::  
Merci beaucoup les gars !
alors en fait il fallait bien faire comme vous me l'aviez indiqu mais moi  un certain moment j'annulais alors que je devais continuer.
Voici la dmarche que j'ai suivi (a peut toujours servir) :
 - aller dans Poste de travail (Ordinateur).
 - clic droit et slectionner "ajouter un emplacement rseau".
 - quand on fait "suivant" une fentre "se connecter  internet" s'ouvre.
 - cliquer sur "annuler".
 - derrrire celle-ci, se trouve une autre fentre : "ajouter un emplacement rseau".
 - cliquer sur "suivant" puis entrer l'adresse du dossier et  nouveau "suivant".

Et voil !

Encore merci Louis-Guillaume et mednaj   ::king::

----------


## Agamemnon427

Bonjour, 

Je relance la discussion parce que j'ai un soucis pour connecter un site http...

Dans la fentre qui demande de mettre  une adresse rseau ou internet je mets l'adresse du site au format classique tel qu'il le donne en exemple

http://monserveur.co.uk

J'ai immdiatement un message "le dossier que vous avez entr ne semble pas tre valide. Choisissez-en un autre."

Si je donne l'adresse ftp://monserveur.co.uk a marche, mais c'est du http dont j'ai besoin pour pouvoir travailler directement sur le site avec frontpage.

Toute aide sera grandement apprcie !

----------


## shawn12

En http, tu peux voir les fichiers, tu ne peux les modifier qu'en ftp.

----------


## Agamemnon427

Bah, en fait, si, en passant par le protocole de frontpage (distinct d'un ftp)... Sur XP, j'ai un favori rseau http:// puis je l'y connecte depuis frontpage (ouvrir un site web) et l depuis mon pc, je modifie les fichiers de mon site web...

----------


## FDessart

Bonjour,

Je voulais juste vous dire merci car j'ai trouver ma solution dans vos rponses.

Alors voil...

 ::ccool::

----------

